# HGH Serum Test 3hr 57min after 10IU SubQ - only 11.5 & Pre-Cycle Baseline Blood Questions High RDW



## JohnnyDP (Mar 6, 2019)

*HGH Serum Test 3hr 57min after 10IU SubQ - only 11.5 & Pre-Cycle Baseline Blood Questions High RDW*

Hello All,
I was looking for some feedback on the bloodwork I just got.  This test was for a combo pre-cycle baseline and HGH generic quality test.   I injected 10IU 3hr 56 min before the blood was drawn SubQ.  I understand SubQ is peaks at 4hrs and is very slightly lower results then IM, but I think it is pretty clear this HGH is severely under dosed.  That are your guys thoughts?

Also Should I be concerned with the high RDW & BUN?


I wasn't happy about the Glucose, so I am going to have to work on that, and right after I saw the AST/ALT I took some NAC I had saved from last cycle.   I will probibly take some TUDCA too now what cycle started to help.


Thanks for your suggestions and info guys!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2019)

I cannot read your document...

I know when I am tested for gh .... I'm more interested in the IGF-1 Serum value ....


----------



## JohnnyDP (Mar 8, 2019)

Not sure why the picture shows so small on the thread attachment

Here is the link which shows it full sized:

https:// i.imgur.com/MK9K3vp.jpg

Also here are the pages separated:


----------

